# How to Automate Megaupload, Rapidshare Etc downloads ?



## raksrules (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a list of files i need to download and all of them are hosted either on megaupload or rapidshare. I guess there is a tool called jdownloader to automate the downloading of these files. Does it still work and if yes then how ? I tried some time back and all it did was some updating plugin thing going on in the lower part of the app. So i dont know much about it.
Any other alternative wherein minimal intervention is required and preferably if the connection goes off, all i have to do is just reconnect the internet and download should preferably resume (like torrents)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

for automate downloads jdownloader is best


----------



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

Try mipony .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

Rdesc the best


----------



## raksrules (Jun 28, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Rdesc the best



Can you elaborate more on this.

Ok got it from its website.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

Install it Open if u copy the links before it will automatically come in the add Dialog 
Click on ADD u can also set the location of downloads form here then a list will apper in the main window right click >Download Selected & enjoy


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 28, 2011)

Jdownload is good one for this.... I heard about Mipony, no experience....


----------



## raksrules (Jun 29, 2011)

Mipony is one hell of an awesome application. I just love it. Just queue the list and forget.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 29, 2011)

any other good software except jdownloader and mipony???


----------



## raksrules (Jul 3, 2011)

^^Why not mipony ?? I find it really very good. In case you finding any issue with that, you can tell here, may be we can resolve it.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

I know its a little different from Automatic downloader  , but this site is giving decent amount of usage for generating Direct links for Rapidshare , Megaupload , Hotfile etc.. Register here

PremiumZilla - Login

Use my Referral ID Link and get 30 GB and i also get 30 GB . If you register directly from site you get only 10 GB  Also , each referral gives you 30 GB. Hope that helps somewhat ..


----------



## Dark Core (Jul 11, 2011)

You Can even schedule wth Internet Download Manager and other common Download Managers if you got Premium Accounts
BTW I Prefer JDownloader, its one hell of an app


----------



## raksrules (Jul 13, 2011)

^^No premium accounts 

Btw i am now using Mipony, works like Jdownloader but i prefer this. Try it, you will love it.


----------

